# Passwort auslesen



## the_skywalker (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe folgendes Problem: Ichhabe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, mit welchem man Datensätze aus einer Datenbank löschen kann. Da dies nur der User der jeweilige User machen darf, der auch am PC angemeldet ist, würde ich gerne hierfür das gleiche Passwort verwenden, welches auch beim Login bei WIndows verwendet wurde.

 Besteht irgendwie die Möglichkeit das Passwort des angemeldeten User bei Windows auszulesen? Und wenn ja, wie funktioniert das?

 Vielen Dank.

 Stefan


----------



## normaler_spinner (21. Oktober 2005)

hi ...

also wenn das wirklich funktionieren sollte dann wechsel ich doch von einem bekennenden MS-Gläubiger zu Linux. Meines Wissens kannst du ermitteln welcher Benutzer gerade angemeldet ist und das wäre doch auch vollkommen ausreichend für deinen Zweck. Schließlich muss sich der User ja schon mit dem Passwort anmelden - das sollte doch zur Authentifizierung reichen.

gruss normaler_spinner


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

  Wenn die Datenbank die NTLM Authentifizierung unterstuetzt ist das kein Problem.
 Du brauchst das Passwort gar nicht mehr auszulesen. Die Datenbankverbindung wird dann mit den Credentials des gerade angemeldeten Benutzers aufgebaut.
  Der MSSQL Server kann sowas beispielsweise:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials221901.html&highlight=NTLM

  Gruss Tom


----------



## TommyMo (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

@Tom: Das geht aber nur, wenn der Benutzer auch mit dem Windows-Benutzernamen übereinstimmt. Oder irre ich mich da? Weißt du zufällig, ob irgendeine MySQL Version dieses Feature unterstützt?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!



> n. Da dies nur der User der jeweilige User machen darf, der auch am PC angemeldet ist, würde ich gerne hierfür das gleiche Passwort verwenden, welches auch beim Login bei WIndows verwendet wurde.


 Der OP moechte doch mit dem ANGEMELDETEN User auf die Datenbank ;-)
 ...Wo steht da etwas von MySQL?


 Gruss Tom


----------



## TommyMo (21. Oktober 2005)

Hm ... naja, nirgendwo, aber wo steht, dass ich in meiner Frage auf die obere Frage bezug nehme?  ;-] 

Mich hätte interessiert, ob du unter Umständen weißt, ob es eine MySQL Server Version gibt, die eben dieses Anmeldeservice unterstützt. Nicht mehr nicht weniger  ;-) 

Und 



> Da dies nur der User der jeweilige User machen darf, der auch am PC angemeldet ist, würde ich gerne hierfür das gleiche Passwort verwenden, welches auch beim Login bei WIndows verwendet wurde.



impliziert, dass der User, der in der Datenbank angemeldet ist, gleich der User ist der im Windows angemeldet ist? Kenne genügend Anwendungen wo das nicht der Fall ist, daher auch die Frage: 



> Das geht aber nur, wenn der Benutzer auch mit dem Windows-Benutzernamen übereinstimmt. Oder irre ich mich da?



Standpunkte klar?    

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Okay, da war ich wohl etwas voreilig. Tut mir leid.


> Mich hätte interessiert, ob du unter Umständen weißt, ob es eine MySQL Server Version gibt, die eben dieses Anmeldeservice unterstützt.


 Ich habe auf die schnelle nichts gefunden...



> impliziert, dass der User, der in der Datenbank angemeldet ist, gleich der User ist der im Windows angemeldet ist? Kenne genügend Anwendungen wo das nicht der Fall ist, daher auch die Frage:
> 
> Zitat:
> Das geht aber nur, wenn der Benutzer auch mit dem Windows-Benutzernamen übereinstimmt.
> ...


 Bei der Authentifizierung über NTLM ist in der Datenbank ein Verweis auf den System/Domänen-Benutzer hinterlegt. (So ists beispielsweise beim SQL Server 2000)
 Im Prinzip wird dann bei der Anmeldung ans Datenbanksystem nur geschaut, ob für den aktuell unter Windows angemeldeten Benutzer ein "Verweis" in der Datenbank besteht und dieser die entsprechenden Berechtigungen zum anmelden besitzt)

 Gruß Tom


----------



## TommyMo (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi Tom!

Danke dir fürs nachsehn (MySQL Server). Ich selbst bin jetzt auch noch nicht dazugekommen, aber trotzdem mal ein vorabdanke   

Werde mich auch noch mal spezieller mit NTLM befassen, klingt ganz interessant.

Gruß
TOM


----------

